# My Basenjis



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Kwame (L) Cali (R)








Cali








Kwame


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

i have never seen that breed before! gorgeous colour, great photos!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Great looking dogs!

Lovely breed, very majestic


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

There gorgeous i'd love one but don't think there's many breeders in the UK


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Gorgeous dogs


----------



## jennifer (Nov 2, 2007)

lovel looking dogs


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Smart looking dogs.


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Tina said:


> There gorgeous i'd love one but don't think there's many breeders in the UK


Thank you. Yes there isn't many breeders in the UK which is actually a good thing to be honest.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

They're gorgeous - is it true they can't bark but make a yodelling noise?


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

kirksandallchins said:


> They're gorgeous - is it true they can't bark but make a yodelling noise?


Yes it is true they don't bark, though if they get a fright they will give a single cough type bark. Yes they do yodel, usually only when they are happy about something.


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Love the one of Cali


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

can you get them in different colours or just that colour,


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

You also get them in Black/White,Brindle/White and also Tricolour.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

did you breed yours or inport them,???


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I bought Cali from a fellow friend/exhibitor while we were still in the UK and then bred from her to get Kwame. I have actually got a bitch booked from a breeder over here in Germany to take back to the UK with us as we need some new blood lines brought in. She has been mated so it is now the waiting game to see if she has a bitch and also one that has show potential!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

when are the pups due, fingers crossed then for a good bitch pup,


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> when are the pups due, fingers crossed then for a good bitch pup,


They are due just before new years day.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2007)

basi said:


> They are due just before new years day.


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

there are lots of puppies and kittens and babies due around christmas and the new year, how exciting,


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

They are very elegant!


----------

